# nethack z y vertauschen

## TheCurse

Hallo,

wie kann ich in nethack das z mit dem y vertauschen, so dass es sich wie auf einer nicht-deutschen Tastatur verhält? ist echt nervig immer y (unten links) zu drücken um nach oben links zu laufen... Hoffe ich habe mich verständlich ausgedrückt, ich will also die Steuerung von nethack etwas abändern oder ein anderes Tastaturlayout vorgaukeln oder so.

MfG

TheCurse

----------

## TheCurse

*bump*

----------

## mrsteven

Weiß nicht, wie das in der reinen Textversion ist, aber in QT-Nethack kann man auch das Numpad verwenden oder zwei Pfeiltasten gleichzeitig drücken. Um den Zahlenblock in Nethack zu aktivieren, schreibt man folgendes in seine .nethackrc:

```
OPTIONS="number_pad"
```

Das sollte eigentlich aber auch standardmäßig aktiviert sein. In /etc/skel/.nethackrc ist außerdem noch eine Beispielkonfiguration.

----------

## TheCurse

Das ist nicht der Sinn der Übung, ich will ja die Tasten verwenden und habe in meiner .nethackrc explizit OPTIONS="!number_pad" angegeben. Kann ich nicht irgendwie die Keymap temporär umstellen oder so?

MfG

TheCurse

----------

## slick

Könnte man nicht mit kbd temporär die Tasten "umbiegen" ... siehe z.B. http://www.linux-user.de/ausgabe/2000/06/052-keymaps/keymaps.html ,schöneren Link konnte ich leider nicht finden.

EDIT: Vielleicht ist hier noch was nützliches bei: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Keyboard-and-Console-HOWTO.html

----------

## psyqil

http://www.netsonic.fi/~walker/nethack.html#germankb

----------

## TheCurse

@psyqil: Ist der patch vielleicht noch irgendwo anders gehostet? Habe heute Mittag reingeschaut, ist genau das, was ich suche, aber jetzt ist die Seite down...

----------

## psyqil

 *TheCurse wrote:*   

> jetzt ist die Seite down...

 Grmpf, man kann sich auf niemanden mehr verlassen...  :Razz: 

Probier doch mal http://nh.gmuf.com/#qwertz

----------

## TheCurse

Kannst du mir evtl. noch kurz erklären, wie ich #define QWERTZ in die config.h bekomme (per ebuild)? Ich komme mit sed überhaupt nicht klar...

----------

## psyqil

 :Shocked:  Auch das noch...  :Razz:  Probier mal folgendes, bei mir kompiliert es schonmal, aber da ich kein QWERTZ-Keyboard verwende, garantiere ich für nichts:

```
epatch "${FILESDIR}/qwertz-343.diff"

    sed -i \

        -e "119c\#define QWERTZ" include/config.h \

        || die "setting QWERTZ"
```

Ab Zeile 38 passt das ganz trefflich ins Ebuild, neuen Digest nicht vergessen...

----------

## TheCurse

Vielen vielen Dank! So läuft es wunderbar!

----------

